# true or false



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

found this. what does one think???


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's her.This was part of a movie called "Uncle Sol Solves It," made in 1938. At the end, as she finishes singing and smiles, her face is unmistakable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's true as it is Saturday ( in my neck of the woods)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> It's true as it is Saturday ( in my neck of the woods)


It'll be true here in three hours.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> It'll be true here in three hours.


It's alight Wood, we will still be here.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

double very cool


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

She looks like little Shirley Temple !


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Beverly Sills Sings "Willow, Where We Met Together" from Baby Doe-1962*






:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

superhorn said:


> She looks like little Shirley Temple !


At eight years old every girl does.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Kind regards,
> 
> George


Your the best George!


----------

